

Simply Scheme (now a free ebook from UC Berkeley) - nickb
http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~bh/simply-toc.html

======
fallintothis
Am I missing something, or are the only "free" parts the sectional
introductions? I can't seem to get to the actual chapters...or I'm being
really slow.

~~~
denimboy
You're not missing anything. It's just a TOC and chapter introductions.

